# Lawrence Welk Resort Escondido



## jmzf1958 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi.  I have a pending exchange in for this resort.  I exchanged my two bedroom Westgate Flamingo Bay Las Vegas for a two bedroom at this
resort in June, 2009.  Has anyone stayed at this resort, and if so, can I get your opinions on the resort and the proximity to sightseeing around the area.  I will be taking my college aged son and daughter.  If I want to cancel with no fee, I have to do it by 3 p.m. tomorrow, so quick replies are appreciated!  Thanks!  Another question, how is the weather in Escondido in June?


----------



## ajlm33 (Nov 15, 2007)

*You will love it!*

Great resort and great southern California location for the San Diego to Los Angeles corridor, and yes I am an owner there for that reason.

There are many related postings about the Welk Resorts in San Diego (there are two others in Branson and Palm Springs) on other threads that can fill you in with more details regarding what to do around the area. Enjoy!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 15, 2007)

We own there, too. Until recently we owned a fixed week 27 in the older Villas, which we loved. We did do the conversion to platinum for more flexibility, but I still prefer the older Villas for spaciousness and how well built they are. It is a great resort, really relaxing. They have a theater that shows musicals. They are stores and movies and plays in Escondido. The beach is about 35 minutes away, San Diego proper about 45 minutes away. The only thing I don't like is that they used to have a good restaurant, Mr. W's, and got rid of it to build more timeshares and the replacement is very so, so.
Liz


----------



## jmzf1958 (Nov 16, 2007)

thank you for your quick responses.  It sounds great.  Can you tell me how
the weather usually is in June?  I'm hoping it's not too hot or humid.  Thanks!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 16, 2007)

June, not usually too hot and definitely not humid. Welk is about 30 miles inland, which means you should avoid most of the notorious coastal "June gloom" weather at the beach. It is very dry in Southern California, we don't get the kind of humidity other parts of the country do.
Liz


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 16, 2007)

Was this resort impacted by the wildfires in CA?


----------



## slabeaume (Nov 16, 2007)

I exchanged into there last March and was very impressed.  We were in an "older" 2 bedroom unit and it was the biggest 2 bedroom resort we've ever stayed in--and I've stayed in a lot.   It had a nice open feeling in the livingroom/HUGE kitchen.  The bedrooms were on opposite sides of the livingroom/kitchen and each had full bathrooms.  Location was great!  We were there for a wedding at DelMar and the ride wasn't bad.  We also found it convenient for running into San Diego--although they were doing road construction on highway 35.  It was also close to grocery stores and restaurants in Escondido and Ranco Bernardo.   I would definately go back there again!


----------



## skimble (Nov 16, 2007)

Bring a lot of loose change.  They nickel and dime you on everything.  Checking your email for 10 minutes will cost you.  If you want to participate in nearly any activity on the premises, you'll pay.  (And, I'm an owner there... not a fan of all the little money makers they do.)


----------



## applegirl (Nov 17, 2007)

Haven't stayed there but drive by it everytime we go to San Diego.  GREAT location for doing things in the San Diego area or along the coast in So Cal. It won't be a great home base for any outings to LA or environs, but the resort itself is suppose to be very nice and you'll have plenty nearby to keep you busy!  Enjoy this great trade!!!

Humidity?  What's that????????

JK.  We don't have that here in CA, thank god.

-Janna


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 17, 2007)

riverdees05 said:


> Was this resort impacted by the wildfires in CA?



LW resort was not impacted by the fires.


----------



## mamadot (Nov 17, 2007)

I exhanged into a one bedroom here in early May 2007. My 24 yr. old daughter joined me.  We had a wonderful time. The resort is beautiful with lots of activities. We spent a day in San Diego and a day wine tasting in Tumecula. It is a drive to go places but really you never have to leave the resort if you want to golf, swim, or sunbathe. I do think for a five star resort they should offer free wifi and said so both on the exit comments card and to the desk as I checked out. Even Days Inn have free wifi now!!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 18, 2007)

As an owner, paying pretty high mf, almost $1000, I agree about the free wifi. We stayed there using our fixed week last summer and it bugged me.
Liz


----------



## tompalm (Nov 18, 2007)

We were there a few years ago and they have two golf courses.  One is easy and the other is a very easy par 3.  Both are fun to play and most of the folks out there are not serious golfers.  The other asset is the playhouse and it has very little to do with Laurence Welk.  We saw "Singing in the Rain" which was done with a lot of young people that recently graduated from college with degrees in drama, acting,...  The resort was very nice, but a long drive from San Diego.  Wild Animal Park is close and has concerts in the summer at night (highly recommended).


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 18, 2007)

We live just 30 miles north of LW resort. We often go to shows at the Lawrence Welk Live Theater. We saw the Buddy Holly Story ( very good ) a couple of months ago and will be going to their Christmas Show. Below is a link to their theater.

http://www.welktheatresandiego.com/index.asp


----------



## Aldo (Nov 18, 2007)

If you like San Diego County, this resort is pretty much centrally located to everything, and at no place in particular.

Escondido used to be a very pretty small town 35 years ago.   As did Julian, Ramona, Valley Center, pretty much the whole region....

Far as the weather, I'd take the June weather in Chittenango, NY, over the June weather in Escondido.....man, if I'm going to put up with the concrete jungle and massive hassle and bother of Southern California, do it in the winter, at least you're getting outta the snow.


----------



## rci124 (Nov 20, 2007)

This is with II today:

Lawrence Welk Resort Villas • LWR
Escondido, CA, USA
Resort Details & Photos  |  Map It! 

Mar 01 2008 - Mar 08 2008   2 6 6 266          
Mar 09 2008 - Mar 16 2008   2 6 6 266          
Sep 20 2008 - Sep 27 2008   2 6 6 266          
Sep 21 2008 - Sep 28 2008   2 6 6 266          
Sep 27 2008 - Oct 04 2008   2 6 6 266          
Oct 04 2008 - Oct 11 2008   2 6 6 266          
Oct 18 2008 - Oct 25 2008   2 6 6 266          
Nov 01 2008 - Nov 08 2008   2 6 6 266          
Nov 09 2008 - Nov 16 2008   2 6 6 266          
Nov 15 2008 - Nov 22 2008   2 6 6 266          
Nov 29 2008 - Dec 06 2008   2 6 6 266          
Nov 30 2008 - Dec 07 2008   2 6 6 266          
Dec 07 2008 - Dec 14 2008   2 6 6 266          
Jan 18 2009 - Jan 25 2009   2 6 6 266          
Feb 01 2009 - Feb 08 2009   2 6 6 266          
Feb 08 2009 - Feb 15 2009   2 6 6 266          
May 03 2009 - May 10 2009   2 6 6 266          
*Jun 27 2009 - Jul 04 2009   2 6 6 266    * 





jmzf1958 said:


> Hi.  I have a pending exchange in for this resort.  I exchanged my two bedroom Westgate Flamingo Bay Las Vegas for a two bedroom at this
> resort in June, 2009.  Has anyone stayed at this resort, and if so, can I get your opinions on the resort and the proximity to sightseeing around the area.  I will be taking my college aged son and daughter.  If I want to cancel with no fee, I have to do it by 3 p.m. tomorrow, so quick replies are appreciated!  Thanks!  Another question, how is the weather in Escondido in June?


----------

